# Nuove scoperte (musica, ma non solo)



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2014)

Apro questo topic per contenere le scoperte in campo musicale e non solo, insomma se vi capitano cose nuove che vi piacciono e le volete condividere.


Cercando in giro nuova musica da ascoltare ho trovato questa musicista americana che mi ha folgorata.

[video=youtube;iNjTDxfRPQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNjTDxfRPQ8#t=56[/video]

Nell'album d'esordio ce ne sono di più belle. Potete ascoltarlo qui:

https://soundcloud.com/lydia-ainsworth

enjoy


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2014)

*Incredibile ma vero*

In questi ultimi tempi sono dentro la Bach Gesellsaft e benedetto sia IMSLP...

Bon nella seconda aria di questa cantata...ho trovato delle condotte di parti di una castroneria unica...
eppur funziona...

Ma quando ho tradotto il testo alla bell'e meglio sono esploso dalle risate...

Ecco il testo della quartina in tedesco:

" Tief gebuckt un voller Reue
lieg ich, lieber Gott, vor dir.
Aber habe doch Geduld mit mir,
ich bekenne meine Schuld"

Ma ecco la traduzione...del resto basta cambiare una parola...sul gott...

"Profondamente prostrato e colmo di pentimento
mi inchino davanti a te Admin
Ma abbi pazienza con me:
riconosco la mia colpa"

[video=youtube;bMLtD3ucoio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMLtD3ucoio[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Apro questo topic per contenere le scoperte in campo musicale e non solo, insomma se vi capitano cose nuove che vi piacciono e le volete condividere.
> 
> 
> Cercando in giro nuova musica da ascoltare ho trovato questa musicista americana che mi ha folgorata.
> ...


A me ha folgorato il video :up:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In questi ultimi tempi sono dentro la Bach Gesellsaft e benedetto sia IMSLP...
> 
> Bon nella seconda aria di questa cantata...ho trovato delle condotte di parti di una castroneria unica...
> eppur funziona...
> ...


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Per chi non li conosce e vuole fare una bellissima scoperta, consiglio gli Extreme.

Bostoniani, attivi dal 1989, hanno nel sangue Aerosmith, Queen, Kiss e un sacco di altre cose... cominciate ascoltando il loro secondo disco, Pornograffitti. Sarete spazzati via e agganciati per sempre


----------



## lolapal (28 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Per chi non li conosce e vuole fare una bellissima scoperta, consiglio gli Extreme.
> 
> Bostoniani, attivi dal 1989, hanno nel sangue Aerosmith, Queen, Kiss e un sacco di altre cose... cominciate ascoltando il loro secondo disco, Pornograffitti. Sarete spazzati via e agganciati per sempre


Non che gli Extreme siano "nuovi"...


----------



## rewindmee (28 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non che gli Extreme siano "nuovi"...


Assolutamente no, ma tantissima gente non li conosce


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;34Hx2SlUOHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Hx2SlUOHE[/video]

bel tango, e bella pettinatura soprattutto


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> welcome back!! :up:



ciao Occhioni!


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Bella scoperta!*



lolapal ha detto:


> Apro questo topic per contenere le scoperte in campo musicale e non solo, insomma se vi capitano cose nuove che vi piacciono e le volete condividere.
> 
> 
> Cercando in giro nuova musica da ascoltare ho trovato questa musicista americana che mi ha folgorata.
> ...


Canzone davvero particolare! bella scoperta!
le ballerine hanno qualcosa di affascinante che inquieta!


----------



## lolapal (19 Ottobre 2014)

Musica elettronica dall'est, minimale, ipnotica, con evidenti richiami new wave anni ottanta...

http://uvrecordings.com/2014/10/18/imperial-topaz-full-of-grace/


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Musica elettronica dall'est, minimale, ipnotica, con evidenti richiami new wave anni ottanta...
> 
> http://uvrecordings.com/2014/10/18/imperial-topaz-full-of-grace/


Notevole! Prendo nota e assimilo coi soliti tempi da bradipo....


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Musica elettronica dall'est, minimale, ipnotica, con evidenti richiami new wave anni ottanta...
> 
> http://uvrecordings.com/2014/10/18/imperial-topaz-full-of-grace/


:up::up::up:
Ottima scoperta!


----------



## lolapal (19 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Notevole! Prendo nota e assimilo coi soliti tempi da bradipo....





aristocat ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Ottima scoperta!


Sono contenta che vi sia piaciuto. E' una net label a cui sono molto affezionata...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;-mhgfXgwdls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mhgfXgwdls[/video]

Io invece, forse con colpevole ritardo, apprezzo assai questi...


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

Mi piacciono tutte!

[video=youtube;dCCXq9QB-dQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCCXq9QB-dQ&index=4&list=PLboML_u0T3qeo9CshFQtL_R  i4vAB3BOWP[/video]


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ammetto che conosco molto da vicino questa net label, comunque a me piace molto quello che promuove... 

http://uvrecordings.com/2014/10/23/arms-and-sleepers-swim-team/


----------



## Rudra (31 Ottobre 2014)

Da estimatrice di cortometraggi, l'ultimo gioiellino in cui sono incappata

_New York, 1950. Fascinated by paintings, Jack scours the museums all  day long. He steals paintings hides them at home to… eat them ! Those  masterpieces are his food and put him deep in ecstasy when he chew them  up. But the more he eats those paintings the scarcer they become.

Driven  mad by hunger, he violently throws paint on the canvas. The result is  unexpected and the paint he splashed made beautiful patches. From this  moment, Jack discovers he has the talent of an artist fed by his  feelings. His exhibited canvas are a great success and thus he becomes a  world widely known artist.

Dripped has been screened in more than 150 festivals around the world and won about 30 awards.

This film was awarded by the "Lagardère fundation" and was produced by "Chez Eddy" in Paris. 
_

*Dripped*
http://vimeo.com/48905380

di* Léo Verrier*.
www.leoverrier.com/DRIPPED.html


Semplicemente "delizioso".


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Ragazzi non so se l'avete postata però ascoltare questo cantante!! Si è occupato lui delle colonne sonore del film "Il giovane favoloso"

[video=youtube_share;fKB1ba03qiA]http://youtu.be/fKB1ba03qiA[/video]


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ragazzi non so se l'avete postata però ascoltare questo cantante!! Si è occupato lui delle colonne sonore del film "Il giovane favoloso"
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fKB1ba03qiA]http://youtu.be/fKB1ba03qiA[/video]



ho visto il film..che ho trovato veramente da vedere...bello, nella sua semplicità.
impossibile descrivere tutto di un personaggio come il Leopardi.
devo dire che spesso durante la proiezione sono stato rapito proprio dalle sonorità.
geniali!!!!


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ho visto il film..che ho trovato veramente da vedere...bello, nella sua semplicità.
> impossibile descrivere tutto di un personaggio come il Leopardi.
> devo dire che spesso durante la proiezione sono stato rapito proprio dalle sonorità.
> geniali!!!!


Il film è stato fantastico Elio Germano eccezionale! Il Leopardi è una figura magnifica e nel film è ben interpretato. Comunque è un film da vedere ma non tutti possono. Sono andata a vederlo con un gruppo di amici che purtroppo non l'hanno apprezzato.
Quanto alle canzoni mi hanno colpito tantissimo poi è quel genere di canzone che viene creata con particolari effetti sonori che io apprezzo tanto sono contenta che ti piaccia


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Il film è stato fantastico Elio Germano eccezionale! Il Leopardi è una figura magnifica e nel film è ben interpretato. Comunque è un film da vedere ma non tutti possono. Sono andata a vederlo con un gruppo di amici che purtroppo non l'hanno apprezzato.
> Quanto alle canzoni mi hanno colpito tantissimo poi è quel genere di canzone che viene creata con particolari effetti sonori che io apprezzo tanto sono contenta che ti piaccia


si, una grande interpretazione.
mi è piaciuto molto proprio quando recitava ...l'infinito.
la scena finale sulle note della Ginestra è fantastica..tutti quei rimandi, quelle allusioni e visioni, il fuoco, il Vulcano, l'universo e la terra.
bello, veramente.


----------



## lolapal (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ragazzi non so se l'avete postata però ascoltare questo cantante!! Si è occupato lui delle colonne sonore del film "Il giovane favoloso"


Molto interessante, grazie! 
Soap&Skin è una donna, musicista austriaca: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap&Skin


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Molto interessante, grazie!
> Soap&Skin è una donna, musicista austriaca: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap&Skin


Essi è stata fatta insieme ad Apparat è un genere molto intrigante  
ma che genere è? elettronica?


----------



## lolapal (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Essi è stata fatta insieme ad Apparat è un genere molto intrigante
> ma che genere è? elettronica?


Elettronica è una classificazione abbastanza ampia. Dalla mia modesta esperienza, posso dirti che secondo me è glitch downtempo.


----------



## Rudra (3 Novembre 2014)

Anja Franziska Plaschg  è molto talentuosa.

Se vi piace lei, potrebbe piacervi anche lei:
[video=youtube;vjncyiuwwXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjncyiuwwXQ[/video]


----------



## Rudra (3 Novembre 2014)

Ed a proposito di Apparat...
la ormai strafamosa collaborazione tra Apparat e i Modeselektor, alias Moderat... dà ottimi risultati. 
Suppongo molti di voi già conoscano bene, ma una rinfrescatina non guasta:

[video=youtube;I1gewNVv1UY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1gewNVv1UY[/video]
[video=youtube;DoxUiqUpkw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoxUiqUpkw4[/video]


----------



## lolapal (9 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Anja Franziska Plaschg  è molto talentuosa.
> 
> Se vi piace lei, potrebbe piacervi anche lei:


Molto interessante, Rudra, ti ringrazio per il suggerimento. 
Richiama molto il filone di un certo tipo di musica tutta femminile che parte dalla metà degli anni '60 con Laura Nyro, passando per Kate Bush, Tori Amos, Regina Spektor... poi ci sono anche le "contaminate" come PJ Harvey o Fiona Apple o la francese Camille (ma lei è un caso a sé, molto particolare).

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2CZ8ossU4pc[/video]


----------



## lolapal (9 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Ed a proposito di Apparat...
> la ormai strafamosa collaborazione tra Apparat e i Modeselektor, alias Moderat... dà ottimi risultati.
> Suppongo molti di voi già conoscano bene, ma una rinfrescatina non guasta:


Bellissimo il secondo video.
Del tipo, ma con voce femminile, ricambio con questo 

http://abigailpressmusic.com/life-wont-wait-ep/


----------



## Nicka (2 Dicembre 2014)

Questa canzone ha un annetto, ma la si comincia a sentire più spesso solo ora.
A me piace particolarmente.

[video=youtube;MYSVMgRr6pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw[/video]


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Cantante canadese trasfertita a Berlino inlove, sempre dalla mia net label preferita... 

http://uvrecordings.com/2015/01/21/lief-hall-transform/


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

non è musica, è un film... forse alcuni di voi lo avranno visto, è uscito da un anno... davvero interessante e coinvolgente, consigliato 
[video=youtube;T7EG0sFw64Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7EG0sFw64Y[/video]


----------



## Rudra (27 Gennaio 2015)

Io vi lascio questa, che non ho scoperto da poco ma ho riascoltato da poco
[video=youtube_share;8TtL3AyBHP0]http://youtu.be/8TtL3AyBHP0[/video]


----------



## lolapal (28 Gennaio 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Io vi lascio questa, che non ho scoperto da poco ma ho riascoltato da poco


Ciao Rudra 

Hai mai ascoltato i Bauhaus?

Questo mi sembra un mix tra loro, revival anni ottanta e i suoni low-fi che vanno tra i djs adesso... cmq, carina veramente, mi fa tornare indietro nel tempo, a quando si andava a ballare nelle discoteche dark...



p.s.: bentornata! Era un po' che non ti vedevo...


----------



## Rudra (28 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Rudra
> 
> Hai mai ascoltato i Bauhaus?
> 
> ...


Sìsì, ascoltati!!!

E allora non possiamo non citare:
[video=youtube_share;S3pvKyd7l_c]http://youtu.be/S3pvKyd7l_c[/video]

[video=youtube_share;oS0808hHshM]http://youtu.be/oS0808hHshM[/video]

( grazie , sono un po' incostante eheh)


----------



## lolapal (28 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è musica, è un film... forse alcuni di voi lo avranno visto, è uscito da un anno... davvero interessante e coinvolgente, consigliato


Grazie caro twin  sembra un film molto interessante...



Rudra ha detto:


> Sìsì, ascoltati!!!
> 
> E allora non possiamo non citare:
> 
> ...


E come non citarli? Però non andiamo OT... 

(prego  forse troppo incostante...)


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ho da poco imparato questa canzone usando una cup  



[video=youtube;hyzC-m4l9D8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyzC-m4l9D8&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## lolapal (1 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ho da poco imparato questa canzone usando una cup


Carina! Grazie! Bella voce...

Di questo tipo, un po' più complesso, ma senza sovraincisioni, è questa bravissima cantante che crea live basi con un looper e poi ci canta sopra... è molto interessante... 

[video=youtube;PS2ORsmlbGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS2ORsmlbGE[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (2 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Carina! Grazie! Bella voce...
> 
> Di questo tipo, un po' più complesso, ma senza sovraincisioni, è questa bravissima cantante che crea live basi con un looper e poi ci canta sopra... è molto interessante...
> 
> [video=youtube;PS2ORsmlbGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS2ORsmlbGE[/video]


bella anche questa.
quella con le cups mi sono esercitata tutto il giorno ieri, e' una figata


----------



## Rudra (4 Febbraio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;-u5fwKW9T5U]http://youtu.be/-u5fwKW9T5U[/video]

Bellino anche il video,evidenti richiami alle illustrazioni di Alfred Kubin e vagamente a _Metropolis_ di Fritz Lang


----------

